# Fail to boot zfs on root



## SIFE (Mar 5, 2011)

I recently install zfs on root following this guide, but after I finish everything with out any issues I fail to boot, I don't think I missed anything in the guide.


----------



## Zhwazi (Mar 6, 2011)

What's the last thing that it does before it stops doing what you were expecting? That's probably the point where it got messed up.

Do you get the boot screen where you press a number key? Does it boot the kernel and then complain that it can't find the root filesystem? Does it just tell you there are no bootable devices in the system? We'll need more information in order to help you.


----------



## SIFE (Mar 6, 2011)

I get only the boot manager, I can *F6 PXE* and *F1 FreeBSD*, if I press F1 I got the dash, if I press F6 I got no boot message, it doesn't boot kernel.


----------



## gkontos (Mar 6, 2011)

This guide uses a traditional MBR boot scheme. Unless you have a good reason to use MBR (dual-booting) try using GPT instead.


----------



## BMourelo (Mar 7, 2011)

I have the some problem. I use dual-boot with 8.2-RELEASE amd64 version. 

See also http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=22105 (with screen capture).


----------



## JJMcKay (Mar 7, 2011)

I get the same stationary dash. The reason I don't use GPT is because I need Windows as well.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Mar 14, 2011)

Mine is working just great (but my disk is GPT). I followed this guide:
http://blogs.freebsdish.org/lulf/2008/12/16/setting-up-a-zfs-only-system/
But there is one mistake, for pool/usr must have setuid=on else you get authorisation issues.


----------



## BMourelo (Mar 18, 2011)

*FreeBSD Root on ZFS, now using UFS /boot*



			
				BMourelo said:
			
		

> I have the same problem. I use dual-boot with 8.2-RELEASE amd64 version.
> 
> See also http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=22105 (with screen capture).




I reinstalled now following the guides Installing FreeBSD Root on ZFS using UFS /boot and ZFSOnRoot, using MBR disk with dual-boot(grub) and with 8.2-RELEASE amd64 version and it works making some minor changes.


----------



## SIFE (Mar 30, 2011)

I got now this error:

```
can't exec getty '/usr/libexec/getty' for port /dev/ttyv* no such file or directory
```


----------

